#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜狼獸人～～

## 弦月

猜這位狼獸人～

這是部似乎比較不為獸知的輕小說裡面的狼物，有點難，所以就來些提示吧：

提示一：｢他的母親是羽族，所以他有翅膀｣

提示二（完全猜不出的才能看喔！）：｢這部小說叫做奇幻ＯＯ｣

希望有獸猜的出來：）

----------


## 夜落白櫻

來我猜猜，是這個對吧wwww

【你問我怎麼猜到的嗎，google大神可以解除你的疑慮ww】

----------

